# With new lower rates, how far away will you pick up?



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

In OT Scottsdale my max is about 10 mins away (on the phone) because I can usually make it in 6 or 7. Anything further away I have to reject because there is just too much risk of a $4.00 - $1.50 = $2.50 fare.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Sean - do you know about the waybill button? Use it. Great way to see if the accepted rider is worth picking up. Especially in your area. Accept and see if its worth it to get. Cancel when not to your specifications. Gives more power to the driver weeding out short stupid ass lazy rides.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm thinking with long distance pick up orders it's better to accept it, check waybill, and if it's not worth it, before cancel send a text to a rider apologizing for canceling on them due to distance for a pickup and advising them that they need to wait a few minutes so a closer driver will become available.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Points to Chicago-uber  Well said...


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok Barney Frank...What's up the liberal hershey highway of yours? I know you are ready to pounce with that BAWSTUN wisdom. Lay it on us....


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

**** Yeah im number 1 on the shitlist of sodomy!  If some of you dont get the humor in this....i feel sorry for you


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Hey Sean - do you know about the waybill button? Use it. Great way to see if the accepted rider is worth picking up. Especially in your area. Accept and see if its worth it to get. Cancel when not to your specifications. Gives more power to the driver weeding out short stupid ass lazy rides.


How does that process work?


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

When you accept hit the info button brings up customer info, then hit waybill. Wait for it to load more info scroll down to see if destination is entered. Out here 8 out 10 enter it in and then you can determine whether it's worth it for you.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

UberSF said:


> When you accept hit the info button brings up customer info, then hit waybill. Wait for it to load more info scroll down to see if destination is entered. Out here 8 out 10 enter it in and then you can determine whether it's worth it for you.


Great tip. I didn't realize that was possible. Hopefully Uber doesn't close this loophole.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Hey Sean - do you know about the waybill button? Use it. Great way to see if the accepted rider is worth picking up. Especially in your area. Accept and see if its worth it to get. Cancel when not to your specifications. Gives more power to the driver weeding out short stupid ass lazy rides.


I would guess that less than 1 in 10 of my riders has entered a destination. It does not hurt to look, but often it will give you no clue.


----------



## OC UberLyft (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the 10 mile rule sounds good. I took a ride yesterday that was 11 miles away. The house was at the top of a huge hill (South Orange County). The lady gets in a says "Sorry I'm only going down the street." $5 fare. My car is pissed about this one!


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would guess that less than 1 in 10 of my riders has entered a destination. It does not hurt to look, but often it will give you no clue.


Same here, I'm in a small market and most local riders just tell you the street they're going to and point out the house when you get there. I've had several complaints about drivers that didn't know their way around without gps. I'm guessing they get poor ratings.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

OC UberLyft said:


> I think the 10 mile rule sounds good. I took a ride yesterday that was 11 miles away. The house was at the top of a huge hill (South Orange County). The lady gets in a says "Sorry I'm only going down the street." $5 fare. My car is pissed about this one!


10 miles is too far ... my limit is 10 minutes not miles lol! If the app says 10 minutes I can generally get there in 6-7 so a $4 ride won't kill me ... but it still hurts


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Note I am in Chicago and the new low rates are currently in effect for Uber. Lyft new commission structure is in effect too. My current rules for pick up are as follows:

1) If Uber Surge is => 1.5x and the surge is greater than Lyft's prime time %
- Pick up if less than 10 mins away
- Pick up if more than 10 mins away, but I'll keep Lyft app on. If Lyft ping comes in while enroute and is more favorable (pick up time & distance & prime time), I cancel the Uber and pick up the Lyft. 

2) Uber with < 1.5x surge
- Ignore most of the time unless it's a super dead day/night on Lyft
- If more than 8-10 mins away, I might pick up but still keeping the Lyft app on.

Prior to this, I would always close the Lyft app once I accepted an UberX request and vice versa. Given the power driver bonuses, I rather do this and keep as much time log on on Lyft as possible. I have no issues cancelling on UberX riders. G-d knows they have cancelled on me more times than I can imagine.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Prior to this, I would always close the Lyft app once I accepted an UberX request and vice versa. I have no issues cancelling on UberX riders. G-d knows they have cancelled on me more times than I can imagine.


I do the same now. I have no problem turning the tables and cancelling pick-ups, especially now since so many riders are requesting both Uber and Lyft to see who gets there first.

It's kind of funny when you accept an Uber ping, and a minute later you get pinged by the same guy on Lyft. I wait until I'm less than a block away, then cancel the Uber. That way I know I'm the closest driver if they re-ping Uber.

Just for fun, I might stay on both sometime just to see the guy's expression when Uber and Lyft roll up in the same car. Even better, I'll hit begin ride on both phones!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

UberSF said:


> When you accept hit the info button brings up customer info, then hit waybill. Wait for it to load more info scroll down to see if destination is entered. Out here 8 out 10 enter it in and then you can determine whether it's worth it for you.


Excellent info, until now I thought that the destination didn't populate until the ride was done!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> I do the same now. I have no problem turning the tables and cancelling pick-ups, especially now since so many riders are requesting both Uber and Lyft to see who gets there first.
> 
> It's kind of funny when you accept an Uber ping, and a minute later you get pinged by the same guy on Lyft. I wait until I'm less than a block away, then cancel the Uber. That way I know I'm the closest driver if they re-ping Uber.
> 
> Just for fun, I might stay on both sometime just to see the guy's expression when Uber and Lyft roll up in the same car. Even better, I'll hit begin ride on both phones!


Pretty soon this will be the only money to be made! It would be great to get paid from both services for the same ride! I suspect though, it might be a deal of "one and done" after both services deactivate you when the rider figures it out.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> I do the same now. I have no problem turning the tables and cancelling pick-ups, especially now since so many riders are requesting both Uber and Lyft to see who gets there first.
> 
> It's kind of funny when you accept an Uber ping, and a minute later you get pinged by the same guy on Lyft. I wait until I'm less than a block away, then cancel the Uber. That way I know I'm the closest driver if they re-ping Uber.
> 
> Just for fun, I might stay on both sometime just to see the guy's expression when Uber and Lyft roll up in the same car. Even better, I'll hit begin ride on both phones!


Hah. That's awesome. I've never gotten an Uber and Lyft ping from the same guy. I would totally accept both and roll up to him in the same car just for kicks!


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Pretty soon this will be the only money to be made! It would be great to get paid from both services for the same ride! I suspect though, it might be a deal of "one and done" after both services deactivate you when the rider figures it out.





Doodle said:


> Hah. That's awesome. I've never gotten an Uber and Lyft ping from the same guy. I would totally accept both and roll up to him in the same car just for kicks!


I get a lot of riders that don't know you can drive for both at the same time. One guy sort of freaked out when he saw both phones mounted on my dash and started asking a lot of questions. It dawned on me later that he had probably pinged both lyft and uber and I was the one that got there first.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

My uber keeps relentlessly trying to send me to expo park when it's miles and dozens of minutes away so severe I can't even keep logged in


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Pretty soon this will be the only money to be made! It would be great to get paid from both services for the same ride! I suspect though, it might be a deal of "one and done" after both services deactivate you when the rider figures it out.


Haha oh yeah big trouble long time china time ;-)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 10 miles is too far ... my limit is 10 minutes not miles lol! If the app says 10 minutes I can generally get there in 6-7 so a $4 ride won't kill me ... but it still hurts


lots of variables in this question of how far to run. Locally there are places here where folk will wait with little risk of cancelling on you. The $25.00 Black minimum helps (that's actually a laugh, before UBER $55 was rock bottom here in Sydney). Am I driving the petrol or LPG car? Traffic or no Traffic? How long to my next booking? 14 seconds to make up my mind and shift body into motion!


----------

